# Spalted wood scraps and more



## Gary Beasley (Jun 25, 2019)

I dont do many pens any more and Im accumulating interesting cut offs from bowl blanks and other projects that can make good pen blanks. If you are in the Marietta Ga. area you are welcome to them. PM for address and phone number.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jun 27, 2019)

A member from Bremen came and picked up the scraps, waiting to see what he makes from them!


----------



## Hutch9022 (Jun 27, 2019)

Thank you Gary. Looking forward to seeing what I can create with them!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

